# 03 altima problems!



## samuelsteven (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi, i have an 03 Altima that recently started acting crazy. At first, id be driving and all of the suddedn, the car wouldnt go anywhere, but it was still idle, but the gas pedal wouldnt work. I would turn the car off and back on again and then it would work fine. It sat at the house for about 6 months, then i went to take it to the shop to get looked at, and it hardly has any power now at all. It goes like 5 miles an hour when i have the pedal to the floor. When the mechanic put his scanner to the car, it turned is scanner off, so he wasnt able to see any codes. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It sounds like there is a problem with the ECM power supply or the electronic throttle control power supply. The reason it will only do 5 mph is the throttle plate is held open only by 5 degrees because of the return spring. Check fuse no. 51 (15A) which is the ECM power fuse and the ECM power relay to start. The fuse and relay are under the hood in the power distribution module. Also check the throttle control fuse no. 37 (15A) and the motor control relay as well.
You might consider taking it to the local Nissan dealer for better diagnosis partially because they have the CONSULT II and manuals. I'm not saying you need both but it helps.

Troy


----------



## MichelleG (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi, this is my first time visiting a Forum...I have a 2002 2.5 Nissan Altima..I've had problems with it since I purchased it new...starting with several cold starts, parking the car at an angle and it not starting..now, when starting, it turns really good and strong, however, I have to continuously pump the gas...after 5 or 6 attempts while slightly pumping the gas it starts with a gas cloud behind me. Everywhere I go I have to sit in the parking lot and do the 5 or 6 attempts for it to finally start.

Today, I called the Nissan dealer and the Induction is $169.99...however, it's $89.99 at Tires Plus.

Any ideas as to what may be wrong with this car? It's the newest car in my house, however, not the most reliable car!

Thanks!


----------

